# urban forestry instructor on the oregon coast



## chris v (Sep 25, 2012)

This is great job for the right person. Challenging in ways that typical treework definitely isn't. If you like working with, teaching, and relating to youth, then it may be a good fit. The opening paragraphs of the description sums it up pretty well.

I've been well treated by the company too.

ACRT - Careers

I'll try to check back in to answer questions. I am not H.R. I am one in a two instructor team.

-chris


----------



## bendtrees (Oct 9, 2012)

chris v here still. I tried to "re-invent" my user name since moving from Bend for this job a year ago. Apparently I'm failing.

anyway-

I realize that most people are slammed out there right now, but I'm disappointed in the lack of interest. 
I heard about the these positions years ago and am super fortunate to have landed one. I'm getting paid to teach people to do tree work. Doesn't that say it all. Although challenging, this is undoubtedly the most rewarding job I've ever had.

an email from a program graduate....
"Heyyy _____ it's _____. So I just wanted to inform you and all of UF I have a job working with ______________________..! I'm working full time as a climber. My boss has already bumped me up to 180 a day. And I'm usually going to work 5 to 6 days a week. It's soo awesome I never thought I'd get such a bad ass job right away. And know a lot of things even the boss doesn't know. I've showed him sooo many knots and how to set a friction saver..! And I owe it to you and _____________ you guys taught me everything I know and pushed me to do better. So I hope to hear from you ___________.
Have a good one.!"

that's my bump


----------



## groundsmgr (Oct 10, 2012)

Wish I could right now. Just to far from where I am with the family, and too many health issues. Otherwise I would be all over it.
Scotty


----------



## beastmaster (Nov 5, 2012)

I didn't see the position on your web site. Who would I contact and send my resume to?


----------



## shanleiwood (Nov 14, 2012)

*Hope your still looking*



chris v said:


> This is great job for the right person. Challenging in ways that typical treework definitely isn't. If you like working with, teaching, and relating to youth, then it may be a good fit. The opening paragraphs of the description sums it up pretty well.
> 
> I've been well treated by the company too.
> 
> ...



Hope your still looking? I live in hawaii and have 10+ years tree climbing and teaching experience.
Been wanting to relocate back to the northwest with family.


----------



## bendtrees (Nov 15, 2012)

Sorry, filled last week. I got the word today that the new hire passed all the background checks. Thanks for the interest.


----------



## shanleiwood (Nov 16, 2012)

Sounds amazing!! Mahalo anyway


----------

